# Dadant



## hankdog1 (May 17, 2008)

I would like to give Dadant a tumbs up ordered online and had alot of bad feedback about how fast they ship. Since it's the busy part of the year they were a few days behind which is to be expected. But all things considered they got my order through nice and fast. Had my order in a little over a week.


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

The Paris, Texas Dadant branch is only about 90 miles from my house. I get UPS on almost everything the next day. But, the trick is, don't order online. Online goes to Chicago and is shipped from there. Find the closest branch and call them. Even now, when they are busy as all get out, they are still getting my order out in about 1 day. Seems like online takes about a week or more. Just my observation.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Flyman, good advice, I didn't know that. I just drive to my Waverly Dadant branch and pick up what I need...I am really glad those folks are there!


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I wish you told me yesterday! I ordered last night! lol. But the original place in Ill. would bee closest to me. Probably not much different for me but still good to know!!!!


----------



## hankdog1 (May 17, 2008)

Well i didn't know until after i done placed my order that there was one about 3 hours away from me next year i'm just gonna make a list of stuff i need and stop by when i go to visit friends. That way i get my goodies right away.


----------



## geoffkb (Jul 2, 2007)

*Great service from Dadant*

I've always had great service from Dadant! They're friendly and helpful and seem to have common sense, which seems to be a misnomer these days.

If you try and think ahead when ordering stuff it doesn't matter how long it takes. 

I used to order online, but one day I read the small print and found that I can have stuff shipped via the Postal Service instead of UPS ground. It doesn't seem to take much longer, but it's a lot cheaper for heavy items. If you ask for USPS in the comments box when ordering online they sometimes miss it, so I telephone Fresno to order now. I have a bunch of used $5 stamps now if there are any philatelists out there.


----------



## Show-me (Aug 3, 2007)

Good service for me and I am heading there today.


----------

